# Toujours pas de n° d'identification employeurs pour CDI démarrant en septembre, comment faire ?...



## Euphrasie (3 Août 2022)

Bonjour ! 

Mes futurs (néo) parents-employeurs (engagement réciproque signé/contrat démarrant début sept 22) m'ont informé qu'ils avaient fait la demande à la CAF concernant la CMG, étape nécessaire pour l'obtention de leur identifiant employeurs... 

Mais voilà, voyant que cela tarde, ils sont allés sur le site pour se renseigner, puis ont constaté qu'il est indiqué que les dossiers traités en ce moment sont ceux du mois d'avril !!!...

Du coup, ils paniquent, se demandent si leur dossier sera traité à temps avant le démarrage du contrat prévu au mois de septembre...

Savez-vous comment cela se passe t'il, si toujours pas d'identifiant employeur pour me déclarer et pour la édition du bulletin de salaire via Pajemploi du mois de septembre ?

Je sais que je peux fournir un bulletin de salaire, mais le numéro d'identifiant de l'employeur doit il être obligatoirement indiqué, car, de plus, je suis sensée l'adresser à Pôle Emploi après pour percevoir les ARE ?

Cette situation ne m'est jamais arrivée, en plus c'est pas comme si les parents ne prenaient pas les devant...


Merci merci beaucoup pour vos réponses.


----------



## Nanou91 (3 Août 2022)

Ah........ Euphrasie......... 
Ce n'est pas bien grave.
On peut commencer avec nos propres bulletins de salaire. POLE EMPLOI s'en contente.
Et quand le PE aura son N° employeur, il pourra tout saisir et touchera de façon rétroactive les CMG


----------



## angèle1982 (4 Août 2022)

Pas de numéro CAF alors qu'ils ont un enfant ? ils ont dû toucher une prime de naissance non ? à moins que le numéro soit différent ou alors vous parlez de pajemploi ! bref vous pourrez toujours faire des bulletins papier en attendant !!!


----------



## assmatzam (4 Août 2022)

Je fournis mes propres bulletins de salaire depuis belle lurette à pajemploi 
Le principal n'est pas le numéro employeur mais les coordonnées des parents et les tiennent


----------



## Euphrasie (4 Août 2022)

Bonjour Nanou 91, Angèle 1982, assmatzam 

Je vous remercie toutes vivement pour vos réponses rapides, (contrairement à la lenteur des traitements de dossiers 😊) et rassurantes ! 

Je vous souhaite une belle journée à toutes !


----------



## liline17 (4 Août 2022)

vous n'avez pas besoin de pajemploi avant fin septembre au moment de la délaration de salaire, ça laisse encore 2 mois pour que ça s'arrange, sinon, les PE ferons comme les collègues ont conseillé


----------



## Chouchou301 (4 Août 2022)

Bonjour, j'ai commencé un contrat début juin. 
Les parents ont reçu la confirmation que leur dossier était complet début mai...
A la date d'aujourd'hui ils n'ont toujours pas leurs codes d'accès pour faire les déclarations de juin et juillet.
Je fais mes bulletins de salaire que je leur envoie, ils m'ont fait le virement dans la foulée.
Ils ont relancé plusieurs fois Pajemploi (téléphone, mail...)  leur dossier est "en cours de traitement" qu'on leur a dit...
Ils feront les déclarations quand ils auront leurs codes... pas d'autre choix que d'attendre...


----------



## Capri95 (4 Août 2022)

Bonjour !
Beaucoup de retard dans les traitements avec la personne que j'ai au téléphone. " en cours de traitement" il faut tout simplement attendre.
Mais attention ! à ce que les PE n'ai pas oublié un papier important que le dossier soit complet.
J'ai eu le cas d'une maman qui avait sa demande en Mars pour un début d'accueil Mai, elle n'a peu ses identifiants avant fin Juin, donc elle a du me payer sans la cmg, le mois de Mai et de Juin.
Après c'est rétroactif, elle tout eu en une seul fois.
Il manqué une feuille dans le dossier ou je crois qu'elle était mal remplie et il y avait aussi marqué " en cours de traitement" elle à rappelé plusieurs fois avant qu'ils lui disent qu'ils manqué un papier.. donc méfiance !


----------



## Euphrasie (4 Août 2022)

Liline17, Chouchou301, Capri95

Je vous remercie tout plein beaucoup pour ce complet d'infos bien instructifs.
En 17 ans, c'est une première pour moi de vivre cette situation.
J'ai transmis aux parents, ouf qu'il existe une petite communauté solidaire pour s'extraire de problématique... Merci.

C'est cool qu'on puisse palier à cet inconvénient, bien que cela ne m'arrange pas trop, la paperasse et les calculs, c'est pas trop ma tasse de thé...

D'ailleurs, je vais devoir revenir vers le forum compte tenu que je démarre le contrat courant septembre et je ne sais point c'est comment qu'on fait le calcul de la cours de cassation ! A peur !


----------



## Griselda (4 Août 2022)

Par contre je dirais quand même aux PE de secouer le cocotier de la CAF et PAJEmploi pour résoudre ça rapidement car ils seront tenus de te régler ton salaire net entier même s'ils ne peuvent pas encore faire la déclaration de salaire sur PAJEMPLOI, or c'est uniquement cette déclaration qui permettra de toucher leur CMG. 
Alors oui PAJEmploi fera la régule de CMG quand le dossier sera OK mais en attendant ils seront obligés de faire l'avance de cette partie là car il n'est pas question que l'AM ne perçoive pas son salaire plein.

Perso, à la place des PE, j'enverrai des mails toutes les semaines pour savoir où ça en est et si fin septembre, lors du 1er versement de salaire toujours rien, là ce serait tout les jours car s'il est vrai que les employés de la CAF font ce qu'ils peuvent, néanmoins c'est bien parce que l'état n'a de cesse de faire des économies en ne remplaçant pas les départ à la retraite qu'aujourd'hui on en est là. 
Certes beaucoup d'arrêts maladies à cause du COVID sans doute mais si personne ne râle, l'état ne fera rien, estimera que ce n'est pas un problème de laisser les gens durant 4 mois sans aides pour le mode d'accueil... donc... un bon petit harcèlement fera avancer la cause de tout le monde


----------



## Euphrasie (4 Août 2022)

Bonsoir Griselda,
Je te remercie pour ton bon conseil.
Ce que tu exposes là est très vrai, ça en devient fatiguant de devoir batailler pour tout... 
Et quel cercle vicieux pour motiver le personnel, déjà pas super payé... Pourquoi s'investir, risquer un burn-out lorsque l'on sait que les équipes réduites ne permettent pas de boucler les dossiers dans les temps. 
C'est triste...


----------



## Ryleti (9 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
Je commce mi septembre avec un bébé né le 18 juillet.
La maman a voulu faire les démarches fin juin. On lui a repondu : "ce n'est pas possible le il fait attendre que votre enfant soit né (ce qui peut se comprendre) mais par contre faites le tout de suite après la naissance parce qu'on a un délais de 13 semaines de traitement des dossiers..."
Courage...


----------



## isa19 (9 Août 2022)

Bonjour,
 si les PE font la démarche par le net ça met 10 jours, j'ai même eu 1 semaine  pour avoir le N°id  du  P.Emais le dossier ne doit pas comporter d'erreur.


----------



## Euphrasie (9 Août 2022)

Bonsoir Ryleti, bonjour Isa 19

Je vous remercie pour vos retours, je pense que les parents "ont fait tout bien", il n'y a plus qu'à croiser les doigts ou aller ramasser un trèfle à 4 feuilles ...

Belle soirée à toutes


----------



## angèle1982 (9 Août 2022)

Faut qu'ils se bougent les fes.es !


----------



## lafeeclochette (10 Août 2022)

bon courage ... pas pratique pour s'organiser tout cela..


----------



## Leeanna (10 Août 2022)

J'ai commencé deux contrats en même temps, premier enfant dans les deux cas. Un des PE à eu son numéro de parents employeurs "rapidement" et un des PE ça a mis plusieurs mois.


----------



## Chouchou301 (14 Août 2022)

@Euphrasie mes employeurs ont reçu leurs codes vendredi 12 août ;-)


----------

